# quail



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

After taking our pups to training, I decided to purchase some quail of my own. It looked so easy and fun, watching the trainer plant the quail for the dogs and watching the dogs find and retrieve the birds. SO EASY!

Sunday, I got up bright and early and drove an hour and a half to central Minnesota, had a hard time finding the place, and thought, well, this will be the hardest part. Found the place finally, ignored the filthy conditions of the birds, pups, and kids. These people breed English setters and Treeing Walker Coonhounds in an old barn, with very little cleanliness. I almost had to buy the remaining two pups to save them from the conditions, but that's another story. Anyway, I got my quail, more than I asked for which was nice. I drove home, made a few stops along the way. Complained about the stench of the birds which now I think was the stench of their previous conditions, stopped at the trainer's to get some advice, and finally made my way home. Oh - and along the way, I had to stop and get a cage of some sort for these 18 quail that I didn't really plan on. I set the cage up, set the feeder and waterer up, and transferred the quail from the box to the cage. Still easy. So far, I think I can do this. A couple even escaped the cage when I was feeding them and I was able to scoop them up and put them back. 

Currently the quail are in our garage but will be moving to the in-laws soon. They just need a couple more weeks to grow. Last night, I went out to the garage and the dogs came with me. Their prey drive kicked in and they wanted the quail - MY quail. MY quail that I painstakingly searched for, braved the disgusting elements of the "farm" they were being raised on. These horrible dogs wanted to eat MY quail. My cute, chirping little babies that I have put hours of time and effort in to. 

Yes - I know that I got the quail to train my dogs. Yes, I know it is nature. Yes - I paid money for this. I know all of these things. I also know that MY quail better move out quickly before I give them all names.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You story reminds me of the baby pigeons I hand fed. When they got old enough I moved them to a outdoor pen, but they were always tamer than the other birds. I had just started letting them fly in the evenings, and it was cool to see them soar above the house before returning to the coop.
They were out flying one day when I went into the backyard with the dogs. They saw me and decided to do low passes near me. As soon as they did, Lucy leaped into the air catching one. The only thing I could do is praise her, and call her to me. I patted her with the pigeon in her mouth, then took it and put it back in the coop.
My advise is don't get to attached to any training birds, and quail are worse than pigeons. They are just looking for a reason to die, and have a high mortality rate.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Caution !!!!!! - same rules apply when buying quail as finding a great V breeder - a clean & healthy environment - a diseased bird that you set could get into wild birds and wipeout the whole covey !!!!!!!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

When I stopped at our trainer's to discuss birds with him, he thought the birds looked great! He did give e some medicine to add to their water along with electrolytes. I think I was just horrified by the conditions because I am not used to how birds are raised. The brooders just disgusted me. However, I am of the firm belief that if you are going to do something, put the time and effort into it and do it well, not just good enough.

The quail are now in a roomy cage with proper food and water.  

TR - your story reminds me of me. Ha!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

haha! Quail are so cute too. I'd sit in a folding chair outside their pen just watching them scratch around or covey up in a circle with their feathers all fluffed up. Scout, of course, was pointing at them nearby. She knew what they were for, even if I temporarily forgot.


----------

